# Not sure where I should post this...



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Not sure where I should post this, but is it possible that Cookie is a blue? Her transfer papers said that she's black and tan, but in some pictures - like in bright sunlight - her saddle looks dark gray instead of black.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The easiest way to tell whether a dog is a dilute blue is by looking at the nose leather and the skin around the eyes. Those would appear to be blue in a dilute dog, not solid black.

Now, sometimes the blue can be very dark and difficult to tell apart from black unless the dog is next to a dog with black pigment so you can compare. If you have another German Shepherd to place her next to and look at the colors, you should be able to tell whether she is a dilute or whether she is black/tan.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she looks like a blk/tan to me


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

She looks blk/tn to me too


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya's saddle often looks diluted or gray, but she is not blue. She is a sable so her undercoat on her saddle is cream, not black/gray like a black and tan dog with a black saddle. So, it could just be that her lighter undercoat makes her look diluted.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I'd bet it will darken up when winter rolls around


----------

